# what sealer can i use?



## 302hsv (May 23, 2011)

hey guys! just in the process of making a rockwall for my 2nd enclosure which is currently under construction, basically wanting to know which sealer can i use once i have renderd the styrofoam and painted it? if that makes any sense


----------



## her_xr6t (May 23, 2011)

i used pondtight as a sealer,.. i put it in a spray bottle and away i went worked well for me totally washable..


----------



## Bez84 (May 23, 2011)

Yeah ive always used pondtite, available at bunnings comes in a tin and you can just paint it on.
Gives the rock a permanent wet look and is washable and water tight.


----------



## 302hsv (May 23, 2011)

does it make the wall any more firmer?


----------



## her_xr6t (May 23, 2011)

no not really for that i mixed bondicrete in with the render and gave it a spray with that before i sealed it.. it aint going anywhere lol


----------



## 302hsv (May 23, 2011)

i have already rendered it, what is my next step? should i "bondictrete" it then seal it? or can i mix in the bondicrete with the sealer?


----------



## her_xr6t (May 23, 2011)

Bondi crete let it dry a day or so then seal away... shell be mint


----------



## 302hsv (May 23, 2011)

thank u!!! much appreciated!!!


----------



## her_xr6t (May 23, 2011)

n e time thats what forums are for hey..


----------



## KingSirloin (May 23, 2011)

I've wasted a lot of foam sheets trying to make fake rock walls.........but I've succeeded........they all looked fake! Given up now.

Would be interested to see what you create.


----------



## J-A-X (May 23, 2011)

oh come off it KingSirloin, i've seen the talent you have when making your enclosures 



and you claim a simple fake rock is beyond you ?? maybe you just weren't trying !

I'd add bondtite to the last layer or two of render, then seal with pondtite, the bondtite makes it adhere to the last coat like .... well.... glue LOL,,, I just use aquadhere with mine, havent noticed any soft spots, and its cheaper too, just dont use it as a final layer, it will soften if it gets wet,


----------



## ellysteaparty (May 23, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> oh come off it KingSirloin, i've seen the talent you have when making your enclosures
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! I'm impressed! Love that the outside of that enclosure is as stunning as the inside. That could sit in my living room anyday!


----------



## 302hsv (May 23, 2011)

soo far so good ill post up pics once its finished, i intend to really put alot of detail into it but i guess ill see how it turns out,should i paint it before i seal it


----------



## J-A-X (May 23, 2011)

Yes, paint then seal


----------

